
Ask HN: Hiring employees from Apple, Google, etc. - fapi1974
Are there cultural differences between employees from the major tech companies that make their alumni more or less likely to succeed in a startup environment?  As an example, given two candidates with 5 years experience at Google and Oracle, all else equal, what are the tradeoffs?
======
ncouture
Yes.

Assuming Oracle has a very strong corporate environment as I expect it to, one
could presume that many of their employees might be less inclined toward
taking initiatives, ownership, and the likes while perhaps being better at
taking directives.

All else equal, we cannot fit people into a mold; your interview process
should help you answer these questions.

My two cents.

